# Hello From Wisconsin



## JakeV (Sep 2, 2021)

Hello all, I've been a lurker but thought I would join and contribute to the site. I'm located in southern Wisconsin, and have a Bass Cat Phelix (17' fiberglass tiller with a relatively shallow draft and open floor plan). I know it probably isn't what most would consider to be a true "skiff", but I've found that the opinions and posts on this site relate to my boat enough for me to consider joining you guys. I primarily fish lakes a few thousand acres in size, for bass, walleye, and anything else that'll bite.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

Welcome! Tell my folks I says hi lol (my whole mom’s side of the family is from Wisconsin)


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome aboard. Sounds like some gorgeous backdrops for your pursuits. Many things fishing transcend the locales.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

I caught my first Walleye and Pike last week in Minnesota. Go pack go!


----------



## Frequent Flyer (Jul 23, 2019)

She sounds like a beauty!

Webster defines a skiff as: any of various small boats especially a flat-bottomed rowboat.
That pretty much describes my Mitzi (with a Yamaha on the back) and your Phelix the cat. 
Bass Cat is wondering why they are suddenly getting numerous internet hits from the south east...


----------



## Bjorn240 (Jul 24, 2020)

Hey man those are cool boats. I’ve checked them out. I’ve got a 16’ Duxbury Dory (another fiberglass tiller skiff) but the folks around here are pretty welcoming. I live in Chicago but fish up in Racine/Waukesha/Door county quite a bit.


----------



## JakeV (Sep 2, 2021)

Bjorn240 said:


> Hey man those are cool boats. I’ve checked them out. I’ve got a 16’ Duxbury Dory (another fiberglass tiller skiff) but the folks around here are pretty welcoming. I live in Chicago but fish up in Racine/Waukesha/Door county quite a bit.


Very cool, I’ll be fishing primarily around the Madison area, but I am looking forward to getting up to Door County next May/June to chase some smallies!


----------



## moore412 (May 20, 2014)

Welcome!


----------

